# ATV Ice Ripper for Gravel Drive



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

got the following put on my ATV rear Blade in Hopes of being able to Rip up my the Ice on my Gravel Drive

Pic of Ice Ripper's install on my Back Blade


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think it will work but let us know. 

Post a video!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Why would you rip ice off gravel? Most people want it frozen and packed down?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Close up of light ice area


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

sublime68charge;1779135 said:


> Close up of light ice area


You bought that for that little bit of ice!?!?

I assumed you were talking a couple inches of hardpack and ice.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Close up of heavy ice packed area

left side is where I ripped up. the right side is untouched


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1779136 said:


> You bought that for that little bit of ice!?!?
> 
> I assumed you were talking a couple inches of hardpack and ice.


I have thicker areas and Hard packed snow that I would like to try this on as well. This was just my first testing of how it works and such.

when the melting starts I end up with a sheet of Ice for my turn around area which is all on a slope if I can break up the ice enough to get me enough traction that I can walk around with out have to due Olympic figure skating routines to make it from the house to my work shop or garage I'll be happy.

plus the wife will like not having to slide all along the drive to get back home.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1779126 said:


> I don't think it will work but let us know.
> 
> Post a video!


I have my doubts as well but even if I can scratch the surface to give me a little bit more traction it will help. which will keep the wife happy as then she wont slid into the snow banks on way down the drive.

I will try and get a video if I get time.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

worked at the drive again today.

Fist Pic is what I started with.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

The end result, I had plenty of Gravel brought up into the Ice track providing traction for vehicles. which was my intention.

I know this isn't the greatest way of going about doing this but it seems to work for me. Also next year I plan to Have Ice Chains on the quad when doing this to help bite into and chew up on the ice. I have the chains now but there are just 4link's and I want to make them into a 2link set before I put them on my old atv tires.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

would have done more but I had to take time out and pull some kids around on there sleds. Enjoy sublime out.


----------

